# Rikon 10-325 14" Deluxe Bandsaw Review



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 18, 2014)

This is going to be an ongoing review, and I'll update periodically to share my thoughts as I use it more and more.

For about a month, I researched every bandsaw in the $1000 and under category. I read up on Grizzly, Rikon, Laguna, Jet, Delta, and even Porter Cable (which, I have my own suspicions that some of these are all manufactured by the same person). Once I made the decision to purchase one, I was somewhat stuck between this Rikon, and the Laguna 14-12. After comparing the warranties, and reading some not-so favorable reviews of Laguna customer service, I decided to jump on the Rikon. 

This saw usually sells for $999 at Woodcraft, and that seems to be a pretty consistent price across the board. I lucked in to deciding to purchase just when they started running a sale, which resulted in a $799 price tag. 

This saw has a ~13" resaw capacity, 1.5hp 110/220v motor that's pre-wired for 110v, quick release blade tension, roller bearing guides, dust port, windows for tension meter and tracking, an included fence, and comes with a blade.



My initial thoughts:

-This box is heavy. I may or may not have made a bad decision to unload and begin setting up by myself. 

-There are a LOT of bolts and washers. The stand is fairly simple to assemble, although the included instructions are completely worthless. After looking at it for a few minutes, I ended up tossing it in my drawer of manuals and figuring it out myself.

-You'll need help setting the saw up on to the stand. I decided the easiest way to remove the saw from the box was to stand it up, then pull the box out. Once out of the box, it wasn't hard to handle, just awkard.

-Have fun trying to put the bolts in from the top to secure the saw to the stand. Unless you've got hands the size of my 4 year old son, there's just no way. I stuck the bolts in from the bottom and got them tightened pretty easily. 

-You will need help bolting the table on. It's not all that heavy, but I couldn't figure out a way to keep it lined up to get the bolts started. 

-When you mount the fence, make sure to put the ruler on first. It attaches to the table with two screws... I found out the hard way that you can't do this after the bar is bolted to the table. 

-Get a new blade. While I didn't even try it, I read a lot of reviews that determined it was junk. When I purchased the saw, I also grabbed a 3/4" Timberwolf blade. I think most will agree that the majority of blades that come with saws (whether it be a bandsaw, circular, miter, etc) are generally not of high quality.



Once I got the saw adjusted, which was quite easy compared to the old Delta that I had been using, it performed excellent. The saw is very quiet. I've had the saw just over 24 hours now, and I've cut about 200 blanks ranging from 3/4" pen blanks to 2" game call blanks. The motor is very powerful, and didn't even bog down cutting through 5-6" dry hedge. The dust collection port doesn't look to be very effective where it's at, but it works very well. After cutting all of that wood, I opened the bottom door and only found a small quantity of sawdust in the corner furthest from the port. 

The attached light is 100% completely useless. I am fairly confident that the designer was using some sort of narcotic when he/she put that light there. It doesn't come close to the blade, and it won't hold itself up at all. I'm going to try and find a way to remove this. 

Some of the reviews I've read mention how hard the guides are to adjust. Perhaps Rikon has improved the guides since those reviews... or perhaps those reviewers weren't very mechanically inclined, because I found them to be quite simple to adjust. You simply loosen the allen bolt, turn the knob to where you want the guide, then tighten down. 


All in all, I am VERY pleased with this saw. I'm not comfortable recommending it just yet, as I have only owned it 24 hours... but I have yet to find a reason that I shouldn't. I will continue to update this review as I get some more time on the saw and begin cutting some different things with it.

Reactions: Great Post 8 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 18, 2014)

Great review, Jonathan, and very similar to my experience with the same saw a couple years ago. Glad to hear the new guides are an improvement... they did change them startimg with last year's model (after I bought mine), so I suspect the complaints you read are old. I immediately changed the older version out for a set of carter guides, which have worked very well. Note to anyone thinking about carter guides... be sure to get the ones for the 14"deluxe model... they also have them for the 14" standard model, and (a couple years ago, at least), they arw different.

My light isn't nearly as flimsy as you describe yours... definitely check the fittings. However, it is too short to "see" over the fence if the fence is within a couple inches of the blade.


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 18, 2014)

Great post w lots of useful info ! Thanks. !

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 18, 2014)

I will keep it in mind. a bandsaw with resaw capacity is in the future for me. I've been watching craigslist but so far just garbage for the most part.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 5, 2014)

So just an update, as I've used this saw quite a bit over the past 2 months... I frikkin love this thing. It does bog down a bit when cutting wet wood, but that's to be expected. Perhaps I'll try one of those wood slicer blades. 

I never could figure out how to tune in my old saw. This one is a dream. I've not had to adjust the fence since I got it, and I don't get an ounce of drift unless it's my fault (dull blade, uneven bottom surface, etc). 

Just for fun, here's a picture of a piece of hedge I cut today. Brand new Olson 3tpi 3/4" blade and it felt like i had a feeder... Just pulled it right through.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 5, 2014)

Purrrrr-Tay!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 11, 2014)

A slight update. Monday, I was changing blades and noticed that my drive belt was split. I had noticed that it was almost twisting between the wheel and the drive pulley, but never really thought much about it until I saw the split... about 2" long. I called Rikon and was greeted by a very nice gentleman named Rod. I explained the problem, told him that I had purchased it in April, and gave him some info. Without questioning me for a reciept, warranty card, etc, he explained how to swap the drive belt out and sent me a replacement under warranty. 

Got the belt yesterday, swapped it out (which was actually super easy considering the wheel had to come off), and tested it out. No more twisting. I ended up having to change the blade again, and noticed that the rear bearing on the bottom (not sure if it's called a thrust bearing since it is parallel to the blade as opposed to the old style that faced the blade) was bad. The ball bearings were actually exposed, and it was almost siezed up. Called back and spoke with Rod again. He sent out a replacement, but included all 6 instead of just the one bad one. Told me that it's common if you over-clean the machine. Said to be careful about using compressed air or a vacuum cleaner right against the bearings, as it can cause the cover to pop loose. I guess I'm guilty of that, as I take the shop vac to it every time that I use it. Always thought clean was better, but i nthis case, I just need to be careful.

Overall, I can't imagine better customer service. Hate that this stuff has happened, but I have used it quite a bit for it to be only 2 months old, and these are all very minor things that could easily happen with any saw.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 12, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> So just an update, as I've used this saw quite a bit over the past 2 months... I frikkin love this thing. It does bog down a bit when cutting wet wood, but that's to be expected. Perhaps I'll try one of those wood slicer blades.
> 
> I never could figure out how to tune in my old saw. This one is a dream. I've not had to adjust the fence since I got it, and I don't get an ounce of drift unless it's my fault (dull blade, uneven bottom surface, etc).
> 
> ...



If you are thinking about The woodslicer resaw blade-you might want to rethink it. That blade leaves the smoothest cut of any blade I have used But- 1. They are expensive 2. When I used mine on green olive it fried it- dummy me thought I had to have hit something. So I installed a new one and proceeded to fry it. I think they are specifically made for resaw.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 13, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I called Rikon and was greeted by a very nice gentleman named Rod.


If that's the same one I met, he's a really helpful guy.

For a few months, Rikon hosted my turning club meetings in their showroom. Both Rod (who I believe is the customer service manager) and Steve (not sure of his title, but he's in charge) are knowledgeable, friendly and decent people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 13, 2014)

Awesome review!

Customer service makes or breaks a company IMO. I don't care if you got the best stuff on earth, and the only one left, if the people I might need to help me are incompetent/not worth a dam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 20, 2014)

Ok, another update. I shredded another drive belt. Called back and spoke to a guy and cannot remember his name. We decided that my drive wheel was out of alignment, which also explained why the blade tracked towards the front of the wheel. He explained how to line it up, and now the blade tracks properly. He also informed me that they had switched to a new belt, as the old one seemed to go downhill quick if everything wasn't perfectly aligned. 

I also mentioned that I've burned up 7 guide bearings in the few short months I've owned the saw. He told me that I can pop the dust cover off and grease them, but that's not something I care to do regularly. He said j can probably get a better bearing from a local shop than what they have, and cheaper... So I'm going to start looking. He did send me 6 extras along with the new belt. 


I will reiterate how impressed I am with their customer service. When calling, you don't get a call center, it's guys that know what they're talking about, use these tools, and are very concerned about their customers.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 19, 2015)

Just remembered this was here, thanks @elnino for reminding me!

I guess this makes about 10 months, maybe 11, since I purchased this saw. Since my last update in September, I have had no issues at all. I've also learned a great deal about 'tuning' this saw, which has resulted in much more precise cuts. I cannot find anything about this saw that I don't like. 

I am 100% comfortable in recommending this saw to anyone that is looking for a bigger bandsaw without the bigger price that most bring. The 1.5hp motor has proven to be plenty of power in almost everything I've thrown at it, only bogging down a little when slicing through a full 12" dry chunk of hedge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 19, 2015)

What length blades does it take? I've been kicking around installing a riser block in my 60's Rockwell or just replacing with a newer saw......


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 20, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> What length blades does it take?


111".


----------



## elnino (Feb 20, 2015)

I did go with the rikon too! love it so far but wondering how you tuned it for more precise cuts!!

i'm going to put carters on mine right away but def a huge time saver for me and my bowls. i went with the larger pro saw but i do tend to cut a lot of large wet pieces so i felt the extra power would come in handy!

I'll write a review of mine once i log some serious hours on it.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 20, 2015)

You got the 14" pro or 18" pro? I'm set on Upgrading to the 18" pro at some point down the road.


I don't know what kind of guides yours has, but mine has rollers. Aside from replacing the bearings every couple months (they send me replacements), they work great. Just not sealed well. I learned where my blade tracked the best and set them all in the same spot. It's all common knowledge among experienced bandsaw users, but easier to figure out with a little practice.


----------



## elnino (Feb 20, 2015)

The 10-346. I just figured for the money the Rikon was the best i could buy and like you got a great sale on it so i went up to the 18inch. but my searching for old american cast iron just never came thru.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 27, 2015)

I got the saw but do not use it near as much as you do. Have had no real problem and really had great customer service ( Rod ). could not get it to cut straight when using the fence set at 90 did not allow for blade drift now great results. I use the wood slicer for re-saw seems to work good but have not tried other blades. I needed to replace the tires but other than that all good. I did take out the baffle or whatever it is called in the dust collection port not sure that it was necessary but read that it would help so now it is out.
Dave


----------

